# Top Gear Wed 12th May Audience Participation



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps.......

(Its not a TT event or theme program but I'd like to cruise down in TT's.)

myself and kop have each got a pair of places spare to attend a days filming of Top Gear on Wed 12th May.

1. Are you a TT owner?
2. Are you free on the 12th May from midday to at least 7pm.
3. Are you positive about being free we dont want to waste the places.

4 places but IT MUST BE 2 Men and 2 Women over 18, doesnt matter if we have 2 couples or 4 TT's with individuals but they want an equal spread of male/female attending

The filming is in Guilford/Godalming but we would like to meet at midday:-
here
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... lient=none
Trusses Island carpark and cruise down together.

We have to be there by 2pm so perhaps cruise to a local down there and take some lunch unless the gates are open to mill about and see whats happening.

Please consider your availability seriously, we dont want to waste the places, please post here if you are interested.

1. Clive
2. Nutts
3. PaulaTT
4. Donna_Kebab


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

I am available to take the first of the "man" spaces 

Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll take a man place too


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You either need to bring partners if so tell me now, or we wait for 2 girlies to put their hands up!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

LOL - Nicola, take a day off to go to TG filming? [smiley=jester.gif]

I'm sure there must be a couple of TT owning ladies who would be interested in this?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

yes me but im away for 2 days on a training course... :x

its only down the road too! 

L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> LOL - Nicola, take a day off to go to TG filming? [smiley=jester.gif]
> 
> I'm sure there must be a couple of TT owning ladies who would be interested in this?


you could hire an "escort"


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I prefer my TT, thankyou :lol:



Wak said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > LOL - Nicola, take a day off to go to TG filming? [smiley=jester.gif]
> ...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I hope you "boys" both appreciate that if we dont have two girlies to balance up.....

then either one of you wears a dress... :lol:

or

I will have to offer your slot to the next person who can find a girly to accompany him! :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak, I find your sexist attitude, in assuming there will not be a number of female forum members more than interested in attending this event independantly, quite shocking! :wink:

Actually, I'm just worried about NuTT's space having to be given away


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm sorry I didnt realise we allowed girlies to drive TT's :lol:

I'd be more worried about you having to wear a dress!

oh sorry.....

also offer the slot to the next girly who can find a man to accompany them!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Even though I would really like to have the fantastic opportunity offered to me so generously by His Royal Highness Wak, I will understand if my place has to go to some very deserving young filly


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mark, I'm sure you'll look fine in address. Alternatively, we might be able to get the BBC for discriminating against same gender couples ;-)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Even though I would really like to have the fantastic opportunity offered to me so generously by His Royal Highness Wak, I will understand if my place has to go to some very deserving young filly


You just need to find a burd to sit in that passenger seat! 

its the Top gear lot setting the rules....they dont want it to seem like cars are all a bloke thing! although we know they are! :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can the bird meet me there in her own TT


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Have just seen this thread. 
I think I would maybe qualify - female, own a TT and free on that day!
So boys, do you want me?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> Have just seen this thread.
> I think I would maybe qualify - female, own a TT and free on that day!
> So boys, do you want me?


LOL - ME ME ME! Can I "claim" Paula and just leave Mark desperate to find a date, erm, I mean female companion!

Seriously, Paula, if you can make it, that's great! For me. :wink:

Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> Have just seen this thread.
> I think I would maybe qualify - female, own a TT and free on that day!
> So boys, do you want me?


your in!

we need 1 more cough "female" TT owner or willing to ride shotgun!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

All burds should wear a Nice TTs T shirt - Clarkson is bound to mention it!

I'm soooooo cross I'm in Gloucestershire that day!

What about the Kebab?

L


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

The kebab says Yes Please!

I'll take the girly space!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sorted........

to ALL........

let me know ASAP if anything should come up to stop you going so we can fill the space.

pray for good weather and it should be a fun day!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Sorted........
> 
> let me know ASAP if anything should come up to stop you going


Lack of "Nice TT's" t-shirts?


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Sorted........
> ...


and lack of padded bras to go under nice TT's t-shirt


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Excuse me Miss, may I have this dance? :roll:



donna_kebab said:


> The kebab says Yes Please!
> 
> I'll take the girly space!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

t7 said:


> All burds should wear a Nice TTs T shirt
> L


Damn, and there was me planning a shopping trip to get my 'Top Gear' outfit!!  
I dont have a Nice TT's t shirt. Assume the TT shop sells them?

By the way, what are the blokes wearing?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Paula  ! Nice TT's is a TTOC exclusive design!!! Give our man R6BTT a shout... he'll sort you out!

Guys - a nice TTOC Oxford shirt perhaps...? or perhaps not... might be too estate agent... :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> By the way, what are the blokes wearing?


depends how embarrassed you want to be.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

donna_kebab said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


No, I think I'll be ok without the padded bra...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm going in my best jeans and cowboy boots, just like my hero, Jeza :lol:



t7 said:


> Guys - a nice TTOC Oxford shirt perhaps...? or perhaps not... might be too estate agent... :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I may be able to arrange to bring one with me... you can get changed in my coupe if you need :roll: 



paulatt said:


> I dont have a Nice TT's t shirt. Assume the TT shop sells them?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> I may be able to arrange to bring one with me... you can get changed in my coupe if you need :roll:


Are these Nice TT's t shirt are difficult to put on?  
Well, maybe I will need some assistance...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I pity you guys attending this. Jeremy Clarkson will take the Mickey out of you and your TTs, because he doesn't like them.

But this is nothing compared to the fact that you think you will be allowed T-shirts that advertise the club. I doubt that they will give free advertising.

Paula...as I am your mate, can I be your partner for the day and accompany you? You will look even better with me as a passenger.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I pity you guys attending this. Jeremy Clarkson will take the Mickey out of you and your TTs, because he doesn't like them.
> 
> But this is nothing compared to the fact that you think you will be allowed T-shirts that advertise the club. I doubt that they will give free advertising.
> 
> Paula...as I am your mate, can I be your partner for the day and accompany you? You will look even better with me as a passenger.


I s'pose there is that danger of ending up looking like a saddo skooby owner in a 555 jacket!! :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Can you tell me where you get these tickets, i would liek to come, and unlike you chaps i have a girl that can come with me, although i will need to fix the punture in her and fill her up! :lol: :lol:

No seriously i would love to come, and my girl friend is free that day too. so can you guys let me know


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I will be driving up from Cardiff so won't be joining the cruise from Staines. It is quicker for me to go straight down to Godalming.
So where do you want to meet me and what time?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OK, we'll do this...
meet at the original place at 12am.
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... lient=none 
Trusses Island Carpark

or if you want meet at 1pm at

Manor Inn in Godalming
It might be called Out & Out (which is apparently a chain)
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &lu=N&ar=y

Guildford Road, Godalming, Surrey, GU7 3BX
Tel: 01483 427134

please tell me where you are going to meet

I'll IM you my phone number too!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

ive heard they do not allow ANY logo's / advertising etc.

Craig @ AmD told me this after they gave a customer a baseball cap to wear on there.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Paul-S3 said:


> ive heard they do not allow ANY logo's / advertising etc.
> 
> Craig @ AmD told me this after they gave a customer a baseball cap to wear on there.


If Nutts could get TTOC tatooed on his forehead and bring along a TTOC cap we should be alright :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul-S3 said:


> ive heard they do not allow ANY logo's / advertising etc.
> 
> Craig @ AmD told me this after they gave a customer a baseball cap to wear on there.


I told them too earlier on. I hope they have spare clothes with them, because they may be asked to take off their ones with the logos on.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I told them too earlier on. I hope they have spare clothes with them, because they may be asked to take off their ones with the logos on.


Nice TT's is a logo for what?

If Jeremy doesnt like that logo across my chest then there is something wrong with him!! :twisted:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Just seen this thread, what a laugh!!

Any idea when the show would go out. :lol:

???droooll.... the white stig in a white TT maybe??? or is wak the stig??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Great day out!! 

It goes out this Sunday!!!

Thanks to Wak for the tickets. 

In the end there was Wak+1, Kop+1, Mayur+1, Donna Kebab, PaulaTT, Clive and myself... (oh and a load of Scooby, Civic Type R, Bugs)

btw if you catch a glimpse of the Cool wall, the TT is no longer in the uncool section :roll: :roll: :wink: 

Funny episode :lol: and THAT SLR 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

did the girls get to wear the Tshirts?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Wak and Adam(Kop) for organising the tickets.
A terrific experience about how the show is put together. The mystery guest was phenomenal - Paul McKenna.
The SLR is just amazing...a full carbon fibre body and exhilerating performance.

Nice to meet the TT lot.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

They didn't because they were warned off here!

BUT the Scooby boys and girls were all wearing 555 jackets and caps! :?



Chip_iTT said:


> did the girls get to wear the Tshirts?


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Yep!!! Thanks Wak and Adam, a great day out, I guess I wont be the first on the list for the new Mac-Merc AWESOME!!

Glad Jeremy took the P out of Jesus and the Scooby owners instead of the Hairdressers! 

DK


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm looking forward to seeing Sundays show. 

Did they film you driving your cars around?



nutts said:


> btw if you catch a glimpse of the Cool wall, the TT is now longer in the uncool section :roll: :roll: :wink:


They must have put it in the mini fridge with the DB9. It's the only fitting place for the TT. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

"they" didn't do anything... the chairman of the TT Owners Club reassigned it  :roll:



aidb said:


> They must have put it in the mini fridge with the DB9. It's the only fitting place for the TT. :wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Doh! :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that came along I think all enjoyed the day.

heres a preview of Sundays show..........
http://www.wak-tt.com/topgear20040512/topgear.htm


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Really enjoyed the day - it was worth the drive from Cardiff!
Can't wait for the programme on Sunday, we can play spot the TTOC members....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Adam, Wak, bit of a late night last night so just getting my chance to add to the "thank-you"s.

Top day out, nice to see / meet everyone. See you again Sunday! :-D

Clive


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

aidb said:


> Doh! :wink:


  Excellent!

Rogue


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The noise this car makes is........I WANT....I WANT!!  









just noticed they changed the wheels for some reason! :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did Nutts move the TT to a different location without Jeremy knowing? :twisted:

When he finds out....you are dead meat!


----------

